# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Long R3 IGF-1....better than GH? very interesting

## mmaximus25

Long R3 IGF-1

My friend is working with this right now in a supposed research capacity I assume... A buddy that just used in a cycle sent me this article. My friends all have proclaimed this as the drug to surpass GH... I have two friends that have used this and for starters it is not something everyone will have access to an will not be greatly attainable in any near future... (FDA sucks cock. F%ck Little b!tches) sorry for that
The only fear is the unknown.... I believe IGF-1 long R3 with heavy doses of AAS, insulin and growth is the danger... but alone or with moderate doses of AAS would be the safer health conscience method.

I must say one of the two friends is not exactly health conscience and already has an enlarged heart but the other a more moderate user of designer BBing drugs is much more health conscience... I am currently trying to milk information as to their health and well being while using IGF-1 Long R3

IGF-1 Long R3 

1. IGF stands for insulin-like growth factor. It is a

natural substance that is produced in the human body

and is at its highest natural levels during puberty.

During puberty IGF is the most responsible for the

natural muscle growth that occurs during these few

years. There are many different things that IGF does

in the human body; I will only mention the points that

would be important for physical enhancement. Among the

effects the most positive are increased amino acid

transport to cells, increased glucose transport,

increased protein synthesis, decreased protein

degradation, and increased RNA synthesis. 



When IGF is active it behaves differently in different

types of tissues. In muscle cells proteins and

associated cell components are stimulated. Protein

synthesis is increased along with amino acid

absorption. As a source of energy, IGF mobilizes fat

for use as energy in adipose tissue. In lean tissue, 



IGF prevents insulin from transporting glucose across

cell membranes. As a result the cells have to switch

to burning off fat as a source of energy. 



IGF also mimic's insulin in the human body. It makes

muscles more sensitive to insulin's effects, so if you

are a person that currently uses insulin you can lower

your dosage by a decent margin to achieve the same

effects, and as mentioned IGF will keep the insulin

from making you fat. 



Perhaps the most interesting and potent effect IGF has

on the human body is its ability to cause hyperplasia,

which is an actual splitting of cells. Hypertrophy is

what occurs during weight training and steroid use , it

is simply an increase in the size of muscle cells.

See, after puberty you have a set number of muscle

cells, and all you are able to do is increase the size

of these muscle cells, you don't actually gain more.

But, with IGF use you are able to cause this

hyperplasia which actually increases the number of

muscle cells present in the tissue, and through weight

training and steroid usage you are able to mature

these new cells, in other words make them grow and

become stronger. So in a way IGF can actually change

your genetic capabilities in terms of muscle tissue

and cell count. IGF proliferates and differentiates

the number of types of cells present. At a genetic

level it has the potential to alter an individuals

capacity to build superior muscle density and size. 



There is a lot of talk about the similarity between

IGF and growth hormone . The most often asked question

is simply which is more effective. GH doesn't directly

cause your muscles to grow, it works very indirectly

by increasing protein synthesis capabilities,

increasing the amount of insulin a person can use

effectively, and increasing the amount of anabolic 

steroids a person can use effectively. GH also

indirectly causes muscle growth by stimulating the

release of IGF when it (the GH) is destroyed in the

human body. So one way you could look at it as GH

being a precursor to IGF. So to put it simple IGF is

more effective at directly causing muscle growth and

density increases. IGF is also much more cost

effective. 



IGF can also be effectively used by itself and gains

will still be easily noticeable. With growth hormone

you need to use high amounts of anabolics and often

insulin to see any gains at all, this is not the case

with IGF. IGF can be used by itself and is often used

by bodybuilders who bridge between cycles, during this

bridge is a good time to use IGF since it has no

effect on natural testosterone production so it will

therefore allow you to return to normal in terms of

hormone levels. A stack of IGF, PGF2a, HCG , and clomid

would be a good bridge stack and would allow your body

to return to normal and still allow you to retain and

make new gains. 

IGF is a research drug, it hasn't been approved by the

FDA for use as a pharmaceutical and it is currently

being researched for nerve tissue repair, possible

burn victims, and also as a possible aid in muscle

wasting for AIDS patients. There are many different

analogs of IGF available, instead of mentioning them

all, I will simply mention the two most common and the

most effective. Regular recombinant IGF is one of the

two, it is also the more expensive and the least

effective. Regular IGF only has a half-life of about

10-20 minutes in the human body and is quickly

destroyed, it can be combined with certain binding

proteins to extend the half-life, but it is not a very

simple procedure and there is a more effective and

less expensive version available. The most effective

form of IGF is Long R3 IGF-1, it has been chemically

altered and has had amino acid changes which cause it

to avoid binding to proteins in the human body and

allow it to have a much longer half life, around 20-30

hours. "Long R3 IGF-1 is an 83 amino acid analog of

IGF-1 comprising the complete human IGF-1 sequence

with the substition of an Arg(R) for the Glu(E) at

position three, hence R3, and a 13 amino acid

extension peptide at the N terminus. This analog of

IGF-1 has been produced with the purpose of increasing

the biological activity of the IGF peptide." 



"Long R3 IGF-1 is signifacantly more potent than

IGF-1. The enhanced potency is due to the decreased

binding of Long R3 IGF-1 to all known IGF binding

proteins. These binding proteins normally inhibit the biological actions of IGF's." 



It is also not as expensive since a media grade

version is available which is sufficient for

bodybuilding use. There is also a receptor grade

available but it is VERY expensive and the only

noticeable difference between the two would only be

able to be noticed in a laboratory setting. The price

on the black market for Long R3 IGF-1 can be seen

anywhere from $300-$500 per milligram depending on the

source, be wary of black market dealers of any IGF

since it is a VERY difficult item to obtain. As

mentioned IGF is a research product and is only

available from a few laboratories in the world and is

only available to research companies and biotechnology institutions. For the rest of this article when I say IGF I am now referring to Long R3 IGF-1 for simplicity sake. 



Any form of IGF is ONLY supplied in a lyphosized form,

which means a dry powder state. NEVER PUCHASE

PRE-DILUTED LIQUID IGF!!!! There is no such product

made anywhere in the world and even if there were real

IGF ever present in the vial it would all be dead by

the time you receive it. IGF is a very delicate

peptide and must be diluted by yourself, where you

have access to a refrigerator and freezer. There has

also been a lot of talk by certain sources claiming to

have IGF made by the Eli Lilly company, to clear

things up Lilly is a pharmaceutical company and as

stated IGF is a research drug and has not yet been

approved, Lilly does not and never has manufactured

research drugs for retail sale. 



The dilutents you will need for the IGF are a weak concentration of hydrochloric acid and a sterile buffer(sterile water or bacteriostatic water) the procedure for diluting the IGF is not very difficult, the dilutents can be obtained from most local chemical suppliers and a good source of IGF would also be able to supply the necessary dilutents. 



The most effective length for a cycle of IGF is 50

days on and 20-40 days off. The most controversy

surrounding Long R3 IGF-1 is the effective dosage. The

most used dosages range between 20mcg/day to

120+mcg/day. IGF is only available by the milligram,

one mg will give you a 50 day cycle at 20mcg/day, 2mg

will give you a 50 day cycle at 40mcg/day, 3mg will

give you a 50 day cycle at 60mcg/day, 4mg will give

you a 50 day cycle at 80mcg/day and so on. The dosage

issue mainly revolves around how much money you have

to spend, plenty of people use the minimum dosage of

20mcg/day and are happy with the results, and in fact

several top bodybuilders use the 20mcg/day dosage and

are pleased with the results. IGF is most effective

when administered subcutaneously and injected once or

twice daily at your current dosage. The best time for injections is either in the morning and/or immediately after weight training. 



Another frequently asked question of IGF refers to the

real world results, in terms of pure weight gain don't

expect to gain 5 lbs. a week like you may off of

anadrol or a similar steroid. The only weight you will

gain from IGF use is pure lean muscle tissue, with

steroids most of the weight gained is water weight.

With an effective dosage you can expect to gain 1-2

lbs of new lean muscle tissue every 2-3 weeks and

these effects can be increased with the use of

testosterone, anabolic steroids , and insulin use.

Increased vascularity is also very common, people

report seeing veins appear where they never have

before. And yet another effect reported is the ability

to stay lean while bulking with heavy dosages of

steroids and TONS of food while on an IGF cycle, this

is perhaps the most pleasing effect. Increased pumps

are also noticeable almost immediately, the pumps can

almost become painful, pumps are even noticeable when

doing cardio. 



Overall, IGF is a very exciting drug due to its

ability to alter ones genetic capabilities. If you can

find a trustworthy source and you use it correctly it

can be a VERY useful tool in your bodybuilding drug arsenal.

----------


## asymmetrical1

good read.....bayou mike you read this?

----------


## einstein1905

on the MC board there is a whole forum dedicated to IGF-1, with most of it referring to IGF-1 LR3. I can't post a link to that forum, but if you don't know what MC is, you can pm me. It's hard to compare GH and IGF-1, since most of the welcomed effects of GH are from GH stimulating increased IGF-1 production. Dollar for dollar, IGF-1 LR3 is the way to go. As far as prices, those above are way high. If you pay more than $200/mg, you're getting screwed. There are a few companies that I know of that sell 3mg for $550.

----------


## dizzle

I finished my first cycle of IGF a few weeks ago. Definetly can feel a change when I was on it and off.

----------


## Da Bull

Same here..loved it

----------


## kingofmasters

Now since I've never done IGF and Insuline there's one thing I don't understand...

Your article says the most effective duration of a cycle is 50 days on and 
20-40 days off 
(while most people on this board advocate a 20-30 day cycle, but that may well be cost-related --> I personally with any cycle always do MINIMUM of Time "on" is Time "off" so 50 days on would mean a minimum of 50 days off!)

But since IGF-L3 is most effective when used in conjunction with Insuline (so to longer its effects due to otherwise BP3 binding to it and other "nasty processes") wouldn't 50 days of consecutive use of Insuline be a bit risky for a healthy person (so a non-diabetic)?

Also I want to know; I always train 4-5 days a week, so if I use IGF-L3 and Insuline I should also take it on my "non training days" but when would be the best time of day for that then?

And what would be more effective? 
Shooting twice a day (and at what subjective times --> e.g. first thing in the morning, post-workout, before bed, with meals... You get the point!)
or
Shooting once (probably post-workout)...

Thanks for the input on these questions
Kingofmasters

----------


## einstein1905

> Now since I've never done IGF and Insuline there's one thing I don't understand...
> 
> Your article says the most effective duration of a cycle is 50 days on and 
> 20-40 days off 
> (while most people on this board advocate a 20-30 day cycle, but that may well be cost-related --> I personally with any cycle always do MINIMUM of Time "on" is Time "off" so 50 days on would mean a minimum of 50 days off!)
> 
> But since IGF-L3 is most effective when used in conjunction with Insuline (so to longer its effects due to otherwise BP3 binding to it and other "nasty processes") wouldn't 50 days of consecutive use of Insuline be a bit risky for a healthy person (so a non-diabetic)?
> 
> Also I want to know; I always train 4-5 days a week, so if I use IGF-L3 and Insuline I should also take it on my "non training days" but when would be the best time of day for that then?
> ...


IGF-1 LR3 is IGF-1 with a point mutation to increase binding affinity and also an additional stretch of amino acids, which do not affect its binding to IGF receptors but which renders it unsusceptible to being bound by IGFBPs, so the insulin to increase IGFBPs and therefore half-life is really only for regular IGF-1, which is obsolete in the days of LR3 availability. However, since insulin and IGF-1 share much homology, as do their receptors, the use of the two together has the effect of upregulation of their own and each other's receptors (initially) when introduced at supraphysiological levels, which then increases the potency of each, per se. For that reason, if no other, a 30 day cycle is best suited for using the two together.
Resistance training causes upregulation of IGF receptors in the muscles worked, so shooting post workout into the muscles just worked creates, statistically/kinetically, the best opportunity for effects in that/those muscles. it's not clear for how long IGF receptors are upregulated, so shootin gin the AM on an off day into the muscles worked the previous workout is what I do. Alternatively, you could JUST shoot the combo ob workout days. LR3 is also going to cause feedback inhibition and suppress endogenous GH release, so 2x/day administration provides nearly a 24 hour suppressive effect on GH release.

The article above is also a bit dated.

----------


## kingofmasters

> IGF-1 LR3 is IGF-1 with a point mutation to increase binding affinity and also an additional stretch of amino acids, which do not affect its binding to IGF receptors but which renders it unsusceptible to being bound by IGFBPs, so the insulin to increase IGFBPs and therefore half-life is really only for regular IGF-1, which is obsolete in the days of LR3 availability. However, since insulin and IGF-1 share much homology, as do their receptors, the use of the two together has the effect of upregulation of their own and each other's receptors (initially) when introduced at supraphysiological levels, which then increases the potency of each, per se. For that reason, if no other, a 30 day cycle is best suited for using the two together.
> Resistance training causes upregulation of IGF receptors in the muscles worked, so shooting post workout into the muscles just worked creates, statistically/kinetically, the best opportunity for effects in that/those muscles. it's not clear for how long IGF receptors are upregulated, so shootin gin the AM on an off day into the muscles worked the previous workout is what I do. Alternatively, you could JUST shoot the combo ob workout days. LR3 is also going to cause feedback inhibition and suppress endogenous GH release, so 2x/day administration provides nearly a 24 hour suppressive effect on GH release.
> 
> The article above is also a bit dated.


Thanks Einstein --> You da Man!

But just to summarize (what you say) best is:

1) Once a day Post Work-out (better then injecting twice a day)
2) On "off" days shooting First thing in the Morning
3) Optional: Only shooting on Work-out days

Did I understand it right?

If so, what is your theory on Option 3 
--> Wouldn't a consecutive adminstration of IGF 
every day during entire IGF-cycle 
be much more effective than this "on"/"off" aproach?
(so shooting on work-out days and not shooting on weekends for instance)

Greets
Kingofmasters

----------


## einstein1905

Shooting ED is what I do. the only good reason to just inject on workout days would be financial reasons IMO.






> Thanks Einstein --> You da Man!
> 
> But just to summarize (what you say) best is:
> 
> 1) Once a day Post Work-out (better then injecting twice a day)
> 2) On "off" days shooting First thing in the Morning
> 3) Optional: Only shooting on Work-out days
> 
> Did I understand it right?
> ...

----------


## mistasmif

How do you do a 20mcg injection? Isn't that microscopic?

----------


## Mr. Sparkle

use a slin pin bro

----------


## Rampage Jackson

****...I'm really interested in this stuff now!

----------


## georgie24

yea bump

----------

